# Berkley Vanish



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

If you are thinking about using Berkley Vanish, or already have it, i SUGGEST switching lines. I used it today in the cold, and it gave me nothing but problems. It would break on hookset. Extremely brittle line, that I just purchased yesterday. Just a heads up, in case anyone was looking into it, a buddy let me use vicious, and it worked great the rest of the day.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes sir you are learning what everyone else knows! If you would of done a search "on here" you probably could of saved yourself some money!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I said this many times regarding the stuff....Junk!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

that line is the WORST..I use spool filler 6# trilene 100% flouro and never had a problem


----------



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

Did the same thing last year. I thought I was using 2 lb test...had to be the wost line on the market.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Berkley Vanish = Fail!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

That's odd that everyone seems to agree that Vanish is garbage. That is all we use and we never have any problems. Is it just in the extreme cold water? I did not fish in the winter last year. I have had great results the past 2 years using 6 lb test, landing some large fish with no trouble with the line. Is it just in the cold, and if so what would you guys suggest to replace it with?

Thanks


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Phineous said:


> That's odd that everyone seems to agree that Vanish is garbage. That is all we use and we never have any problems. Is it just in the extreme cold water? I did not fish in the winter last year. I have had great results the past 2 years using 6 lb test, landing some large fish with no trouble with the line. Is it just in the cold, and if so what would you guys suggest to replace it with?
> 
> Thanks


I said it is the worst but now I realize that it is what is on my cat rods...10 and 15 pound test and I have landed some monster channels on it, had it go around the anchor line and around the trolling motor and it stayed strong so I am defending it and also would NEVER buy it again...so I think it may just be a horrible leader...I use trilene..LOVE IT!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Phineous said:


> what would you guys suggest to replace it with?
> 
> Thanks


Go to Erie Outfitters and buy some Phantom leader. I love the stuff. Ask Craig to tell you about Vanish and its quality or the lack therof.


----------



## The Tuna (Apr 13, 2009)

I can tell you that I avoided Seaguar fluoro for years because of the price. Then, an expert fly-fisherman that I work with who puts on fly-tying clinics told me to just spend the money and try it. He emphasized how much more stretch this fluoro had over all of the others. It is far less brittle. Take a 3 foot length of 6lb Seaguar and tie a steelhead sized egg-loop hook on one end, and whatever you prefer on the other end, a barrel swivel, a snap swivel, or merely a loop. Give it a slow stretch using both hands, I can make it stretch I'll bet 2.5 to 3 full inches over just 3 feet. Try that with 6 lb Vanish or my least favorite (Stren) fluoro.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

If you want to try a more easily available flouro leader material, try the new Sufix 100% flouro. I have had good luck with it thus far this year. Also, I heard from several reps that carry line, that if you buy a leader material marked "100%" flourocarbon...that they are all pretty much the same.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

FISHIN216 said:


> that line is the WORST..I use spool filler 6# trilene 100% flouro and never had a problem


So the trilene flouro seems to be better than the vanish ? Since they are both made by berkley I was wondering if there is much difference. I had a little trouble with the vanish getting stiff and tangling off the spool in cold weather and I seen the trilene flouro at wal mart and was wondering if it would be worth trying.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I always hear bad stuff about it. I have both 6lb or 8lb test vanish spools I use for tippet on my fly leaders and never had any problems like everyone else says they do. I even have had the 8lb test spool for like 2 years and it still is like brand new? weird... I must be lucky. never hooked into a steelie in sub freezing temps tho so maybe its weak in the cold? I have never once had the line break on me tho and I have caught quite a few 30 plus incher steelies with it and prolly 75 steelies at least overall using it.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I was told be a reputable source that if it says 100% flourocarbon that they all have pretty much the same properties. In that case the Vanish may be OK for tippet/leader. I spooled on a spinning reel once.....once!


----------



## sir fishalot (Dec 7, 2010)

vanish seems to have bad reputation;i used to use it with out much problem except it seemed to have a fast sink resulting in snags river fishing.made a switch to transition which is also made by berkley and love it. however, for river applications i like suffix as a main line and seagar as a leader/tippet.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

The Tuna said:


> I can tell you that I avoided Seaguar fluoro for years because of the price. Then, an expert fly-fisherman that I work with who puts on fly-tying clinics told me to just spend the money and try it. He emphasized how much more stretch this fluoro had over all of the others. It is far less brittle. Take a 3 foot length of 6lb Seaguar and tie a steelhead sized egg-loop hook on one end, and whatever you prefer on the other end, a barrel swivel, a snap swivel, or merely a loop. Give it a slow stretch using both hands, I can make it stretch I'll bet 2.5 to 3 full inches over just 3 feet. Try that with 6 lb Vanish or my least favorite (Stren) fluoro.


I second the Seagar.......


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ShutUpNFish said:


> I was told be a reputable source that if it says 100% flourocarbon that they all have pretty much the same properties. In that case the Vanish may be OK for tippet/leader. I spooled on a spinning reel once.....once!


I am only using 2 or 3 ft of it at a time. the rest of my leader 7 ft or so is rio power flex mono.. just use vanish for flouro tippet cause it sinks faster when using streamers and egg patterns and stuff. in the summer I use all rio power flex usually especially if fishing topwater stuff


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree about Seaguar. About 1.5 weeks ago, I tried the 4 Lb and thought it was great. I snagged my jig and after several attempts to loosen it, I had to snap it. It broke, but for 4LB line, I got the sense that it was stronger than most.


----------

